
Show HN: Aeroscope, a Wireless Oscilloscope Probe - blackguardx
http://www.aeroscope.io/
======
cellularmitosis
It would be neat if the device could store some samples locally, so that you
could throw it into a faraday cage (completely isolated from all noise
sources), make some measurements, then later look at the measurements on the
app.

~~~
blackguardx
Our original plan was to support something like this. We don't have this
feature right now, but will consider adding it in the future. It is mainly a
UI problem.

------
hobolord
For attaching onto a device, do you offer different attachment heads to make
it easier? Or is there only 1 probe head?

~~~
blackguardx
The probe tip can be interchanged. It uses an SMA connector, so it is easily
adaptable. We plan on shipping with a probe tip and a set of "pig tails" with
mini-grabbers.

------
AstroJetson
Looks interesting for quick testing. Any indication on how much this will
cost?

~~~
blackguardx
Right now, we are targeting a $400 price point.

~~~
AstroJetson
Thanks for the quick response. You are priced about where my Rigol DS1102E 100
MHz Digital Oscilloscope is. Lots of people use it or the DS1000 (50Mhz) as
their daily scope. The Rigol has a ton of memory in it so I can do pretty long
capture points (most of mine is long period I2C captures).

I'll keep you bookmarked to watch for a release and a final price.

~~~
blackguardx
Yes, Rigol is a strong competitor for low cost bench scopes. As a small
startup, we don't have the pricing leverage Rigol has with chip vendors. We
plan to get there in a few years. Our edge over Rigol is our wireless
capability and portability. Wireless is nice for remote measurements or
anytime you need isolation from mains ground.

------
sannee
Will the protocol documentation be publicly available?

~~~
blackguardx
Yes, the protocol will be completely open source.

------
sova
Very cool!

